# Running more Tren than test?



## Jt123 (Sep 18, 2011)

I was always under the impression that you had to run more Test than Tren but now I'm seeing alot of people doing the opposite? Please share your thoughts


----------



## FUZO (Sep 18, 2011)

It all depends what compound your using.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 18, 2011)

originally I was gonna run 
1-9 Tren enanthate 250mg 
1-10 test enanthate 400mg 

But now I was thinking
1-9 Tren e 300mg
1-10 test e 250mg

If anybody has had any experience with this please share


----------



## D-Lats (Sep 18, 2011)

I've run tren higher with great success. Repo wrote a good article about the two competeing at the same receptor site. The receptor can only intake so much aas. So if you take more tren than test you should uptake more. Theoretically.


----------



## GMO (Sep 18, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> I was always under the impression that you had to run more Test than Tren but now I'm seeing alot of people doing the opposite? Please share your thoughts



That comes from Nandrolone...

People assume because Tren is also a 19-nor, that rule applies to it also.  I can tell you that in a majority of cases it does not.


----------



## heavyiron (Sep 18, 2011)

Trenbolone is very strong so its common to run test higher than tren but either way is fine. Receptor saturation is _very_ unlikely at any of your listed doses though. Your body just makes more receptors when you administer androgens.


----------



## TrenMasterFlex (Sep 18, 2011)

In for this


----------



## colorado (Sep 18, 2011)

I don't know the science and I don't pretend to. But when I started running tren higher than test, tren became my favorite steroid. 

I run 250wk/test and I run  525/week tren A.

The only side I have is feeling like a god everywhere I go. I sleep very well.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up everyone


----------



## TwisT (Sep 18, 2011)

bye bye hpta


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> bye bye hpta



Why do you say that? I'd still be running test


----------



## TwisT (Sep 18, 2011)

Jt123 said:


> Why do you say that? I'd still be running test




Testosterone shuts you down, doesn't help at all. Do some more research buddy. Adding tren to the mix, at even a higher dose....enjoy that recovery.


----------



## colorado (Sep 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Testosterone shuts you down, doesn't help at all. Do some more research buddy. Adding tren to the mix, at even a higher dose....enjoy that recovery.




I ran a very extended run (as far as time is concerned) of high tren low test and I was fully recovered in a matter of weeks with only Clomid for pct.


----------



## TwisT (Sep 18, 2011)

colorado said:


> I ran a very extended run (as far as time is concerned) of high tren low test and I was fully recovered in a matter of weeks with only Clomid for pct.



Everyone is different, I did the same thing in my 20's and it took a double PCT over the span of four months. In most people a cycle like that will shut you down hard.


----------



## colorado (Sep 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Everyone is different, I did the same thing in my 20's and it took a double PCT over the span of four months. In most people a cycle like that will shut you down hard.




I agree with you. However, I'm 35 and I recovered very well off of this cycle. Literally weeks.

Again, I don't know the science behind it. I certainly wouldn't want to steer a fellow member in the wrong direction. I believe that members here would be better off listening to your advice over mine. I'm just offering up what has worked for me after much trial and error.


----------



## Jt123 (Sep 18, 2011)

TwisT said:


> Testosterone shuts you down, doesn't help at all. Do some more research buddy. Adding tren to the mix, at even a higher dose....enjoy that recovery.



Ha okay "buddy" so you're saying juice in general is pointless? Obviously you have to recover after a cycle and that's why pct is important but saying Tren at 300mg is gonna shut me down for months is a little ridiculous but I'm sorry to hear you had trouble recovering, everybody reacts differently


----------

